# Tacx Neo 2 or Neo 2T



## YellowV2 (30 Dec 2021)

As the title, I'm thinking of buying a Tacx Neo 2 or Neo 2T (I currently have an Elite Direto) however I'm unsure whether there is a tangible difference between them to justify the £250 price difference. Does anyone have any thoughts or practical experience to offer?


----------



## fossyant (30 Dec 2021)

What's wrong with the Elite ? You've already got a direct drive turbo.

I'd splurge the cash on another bike - what have you ? You need more than one 'type'....


----------



## mattobrien (2 Jan 2022)

2T every time. It has different and stronger internals, meaning slippage at high power, low cadence has been eliminated.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Jan 2022)

https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2019/11/tacx-neo-2t-smart-trainer-in-depth-review.html


----------



## Norry1 (2 Jan 2022)

When I had the same choice I chose the NEO 2T. Very happy with it so far.


----------



## CXRAndy (2 Jan 2022)

mattobrien said:


> 2T every time. It has different and stronger internals, meaning slippage at high power, low cadence has been eliminated.


I read about this, but not experienced it myself on my Neo2. Or if it does occur it must be so small. I can produce 1400W, not pro power but decent enough.

There is a mechanical difference from 2 ro 2T. The 2 has larger bearings on the flywheel. There is a need for a special tool to service the 2T. Other than that very similar.

I doubt you could find a 2 now phased out after a year or so for the 2T


----------



## YellowV2 (3 Jan 2022)

No problem finding a Neo 2 which is why I asked is the 2T worth the extra. I can buy a new 2 for £769 or the 2T for £999 from the same supplier.


----------



## YellowV2 (3 Jan 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2019/11/tacx-neo-2t-smart-trainer-in-depth-review.html


Thanks I've read the reviews from both dcrainmaker and GPlama. They're pretty inconclusive in answering my question just wondered if anyone had personal experience to offer.


----------

